# One week, DONE. Sorry not worth it and 20% my ass its 30%



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off, gas prices are way to high here in San Diego for a 5 seater, 8 cylinder, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got into my car said it was the first time they've ever ridden in my type of SUV and were pretty excited they got me. I prefer not to say what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases seem to actually prefer to be in a "green car" Prius. They were even somewhat appalled by the idea of me driving it. Its cool, I get it. You can't please everyones lifestyle choices but most of the people were pretty damn excited when I pulled up. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the Mayfield boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge PLUS pricing twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides.

Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading because the 30 count restarts every week which means you have to get 30 way before Sundays pay period ends to capitalize on the 80%! Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back, a 5 girl sing along with boobs flashing out the windows and 4 gay guys that had me laughing so hard i was crying. All were great! Again the PAX experience for me was fun BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after expenses, I quickly realized that it was a total joke even with all the surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted trips outside of 7 minutes but all in all I came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for and running up my credit card for gas plus interest. So for making the UBER brand look like a rock star, I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV. I'm Done! Uber's 30% cut is way to high for drivers that have gas operated cars. Best of luck to all of you until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.

I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting ride rules and getting a low rating warning. I was completely shocked! Ummm, I pick up a PAX in an exotic blacked out SUV of which they paid for UBER X, supplied water, mints, charger, music connection, laughed at their jokes, smiled the whole time, dressed professionally, put up with alcohol smelling people and ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks. I got a 4.58 rating for giving people the rock star treatment! Everyone had a great time if they even remembered me except for those over opinionated "green" people that probably gave me a low rating. I had a good time for the week and made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night! It was a fun week that ended up costing me money, milage and time but hey! I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey uberclone! Welcome to the forum!

It's good that you are indeed a fast learner who can do his own math & saw through the UberHype!

I guess you were paying under this Tiered Commission Structure for New Drivers. So this is in San Diego now!









And your post is the second confirmation of this Tiered Commission Structure for New Drivers. The first confirmation was from Patrick123, a new SF Driver. The # of Rides required breakdown is different in SF:
*
Uber's cut









*


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

I would rate you 5*, so many goodies!


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

Yes you are correct! however this was not pointed out to me at the time of sign up. Actually, very little is presented to you at the time of sign up.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off gas prices are to high here in San Diego for a 4 seater, 8 cylinder SUV, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got in my car said it was the first time they rode in my type of SUV. Im not saying what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases actually preferred to be in a Prius. Most however knew they paid for Uber X and got a UberBlack exotic SUV and were pretty cool. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides. Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading. Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back and a 5 girl sing along with the windows down. Fun but lets not draw attention to ourselves. Again the PAX experience for me was great BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after all my expenses if was a total joke and i did a lot of surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted rides outside of 7 minutes but all in all came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for. I made $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many miles I put on my SUV. Done! Best of luck until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.
> 
> I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting rides rules and getting a low rating. Ummm, I pick up a PAX in a $100,000 SUV of which they paid for a UBERX prius, supplied water, mints, music connection, laughed at dumb jokes, smiled the whole time, put up with alcohol smelling people, ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks and got a 4.58 rating. WOW!


You deserved the 4.58 rating.
It is rich for driving a $100k suv for UberX.

You are ruining it for true uberx drivers.

By the way, an old and used Prius is almost the universal UberX car. Any other car is going to hurt your pockets and your feelings even more.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey uberclone! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's good that you are indeed a fast learner who can do his own math & saw through the UberHype!
> 
> ...


Wow I thought this tiered structure was just a rumor.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Good thing you stopped. Those Supercharged Range Rovers will die a slow cancerous death being used for Uber. That $200 profit is for the oil change.


----------



## Million Miler (May 2, 2015)

I think he was driving a VW Kombi van&#8230; maybe not.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Thats one sexy combi. I think i want it


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

suewho said:


> Thats one sexy combi. I think i want it


Paint that ***** matte black, redo the leather to black and hop on the black platform.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

You mean uber black? Err..no thanks...been there done that


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

uberclone said:


> I did a total of 45 rides. Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading.


This is an interesting read 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-was-an-undercover-uber-driver-—-piece-about-uberx-in-philly.19371/

Could you please post some more metrics of your weeks worth of Driving.
Uber's Effective Commission Rate (Commission + $1/Ride Safe Rides Fee) on your total fares.
Your gross Fares/hour (Total fares/total hours)
Your Gross Earnings/Hour (After Uber's cut)
Your Net Earnings/Hour (After expenses)


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Travis and friends are laughing hardcore to all new drivers doing this gig where the first 15 rides, regardless of the fare, gets to keep 30%! A $4 ride is now $2.10 for the driver. That is almost 50% gone to uber and no expenses to them.


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You deserved the 4.58 rating.
> It is rich for driving a $100k suv for UberX.
> 
> You are ruining it for true uberx drivers.
> ...


Your hilarious! So based on your "I'm ruining it for you" response quote you think I deserve a 4.58 rating? In one week of driving 45 rides do you know how many people said "thank God not another Prius". Not everybody shares your Prius feelings. For one week I made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night and had a great time! Isn't that what a "true" UBER drivers job is? I cant control how much time went by or for what reason they quickly rated me and I could care less because I know they enjoyed themselves. I love electric and hybrid cars but you my friend can enjoy your old used Prius. LMFAO!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

20% I can live with. Anything more and its just a greedy grab for more cash. Uber would need to offer a hell of a lot more to a driver for those rates.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Your hilarious! So based on your "I'm ruining it for you" response quote you think I deserve a 4.58 rating? In one week of driving 45 rides do you know how many people said "thank God not another Prius". Not everybody shares your Prius feelings. For one week I made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night and had a great time! Isn't that what a "true" UBER drivers job is? I cant control how much time went by or for what reason they quickly rated me and I could care less because I know they enjoyed themselves. I love electric and hybrid cars but you my friend can enjoy your old used Prius. LMFAO!


You contradict yourself!

When people say "thank god not another Prius" I interprete that as "what a fool, driving for so low rates"


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You contradict yourself!
> 
> When people say "thank god not another Prius" I interprete that as "what a fool, driving for so low rates"


Nope! They literally meant thank God not another Prius! Sorry to burst your SUV "hater" bubble. And while your enjoying your Prius, I think I'll go out and buy a Tesla!


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> uberclone
> The specs of my car are somewhat similar to yours. The price range of your car would make me guess Porsche Cayenne or similar (even though $100k is rich for your 400 hp). It is absolute madness you took any X calls! You lose money on each one of these, impossible not to. Even with very high surge (which would at least get you to Plus pricing), you're getting a crowd that expects an X and gets treated to your fancy ride - I guess some of them thought you were a sucker and downrated you for that (or you freaked them out with your almost over-preparedness: water, mints, and there you are, already holding a plastic bag under their noses, just in case..).
> 
> I'd think that your SD market support should have also been able to set you as a Plus Only car, so you'd only get the Plus calls. They are very inflexible right now as to what they admit to the Lux category, but if you liked the pax experience, you could keep an eye out for any changes to the list of approved cars for Uber Lux. Your car should really qualify you to drive for Lux.
> ...


Thank you for your advice and your probably right which is why i am done! I was being facetious about the bag but I did have them in the seat pocket. I see no financial gain from Uber and its an expensive way to get out and meet people which was my intent! lol Best of luck to you! Oh and thats a $100,000 total after all the taxes! ouch!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Nope! They literally meant thank God not another Prius! Sorry to burst your SUV gas eater "hater" bubble. And while your enjoying your Prius, I think I'll go buy a Tesla!


I don't hate SUVs. 
I have a Lexus SUV myself in addition to my UberX.
But I would not put it in service as an UberX car.
This is the point I am trying to make with you. There is no hate against certain type of car. It just doesn't make sense to drive such an expensive car as an UberX and make money doing it. Disillusionment and disappointment is definitely going to be the outcome of such action. As you are a proof of that and quitting UberX, you must admit this gig is not worth such an expensive ride. I just saw my neighbour getting picked up by a PT Cruiser. An even cheaper car than an old Prius. You cannot find an UberX qualified Prius for $3000.00 but you can easily find a PT Cruiser around that price range. There are a bunch of much cheaper cars than an old Prius. I think these guys are doing right. If you are doing this to make money, you have to run it like a business.

If I go to the ATM to withdraw $20.00 and the ATM is set up to dispense 3 tines what I want but only withdraw $20.00 from my account, the bank will not act happy that it made my day me having such a surprise. That's exactly what you are trying to do.

People! Stop overblowing it. Just do,it in moderation. Or do it the right way using the right car.
The UberX riders are the ones who cannot wait for a bus at the bus stop and call an UberX to the bus stop in some cases. In others, they are people who don't want to walk half a mile in a nice sunny day. And sometimes it is a college kid going almost a mile but hates to ride his bicycle because he will get sweaty.


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I don't hate SUVs.
> I have a Lexus SUV myself in addition to my UberX.
> But I would not put it in service as an UberX car.
> This is the point I am trying to make with you. There is no hate against certain type of car. It just doesn't make sense to drive such an expensive car as an UberX and make money doing it. Disillusionment and disappointment is definitely going to be the outcome of such action. As you are a proof of that and quitting UberX, you must admit this gig is not worth such an expensive ride. I just saw my neighbour getting picked up by a PT Cruiser. An even cheaper car than an old Prius. You cannot find an UberX qualified Prius for $3000.00 but you can easily find a PT Cruiser around that price range. There are a bunch of much cheaper cars than an old Prius. I think these guys are doing right. If you are doing this to make money, you have to run it like a business.
> ...


Point taken......Have a good day sir and best of luck to you. take care.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Point taken......Have a good day sir and best of luck to you. take care.


Same to you sir.
I really didn't want to hurt your feelings. Meantime, I totally understand your frustration with the rating system. You should have had a straight 5 star rating with all you described. But people we deal with are a different bunch and especially after midnight when they are drunk all bets are off. You are at the mercy of an entitled cheap drunks more than 50% of the time. And they do what they do. You get 1 stars for no apparent reason.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> The tiered structure is new for Uber, obviously, and - equally obviously - Uber aping Lyft power driver bonus structure (incentivizing the hardcore drivers). Only Lyft completely waives their commission when you do enough rides


Actually Uber's Tiered Commission is exactly opposite of Lyft's Power Driver Bonus. And it doesn't incentivize drivers to work more hours at all, it just takes higher commission from Drivers on their first 30 or 40 Fares.
With Uber's Tiered Commission, the commission *starts at 30%,* and is then cut down to the normal 20% after 30 or 40 rides.
With Lyft's Power Driver Bonus, the commission *starts at 20%, *and then bonuses of up to 20% are added back to the payout.

Do you wear Uber colored glasses that makes everything Uber look rosy?
It would "aid your credibility" if you'd take off those Uber colored glasses once in a while.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Actually Uber's Tiered Commission is exactly opposite of Lyft's Power Driver Bonus. And it doesn't incentive drivers to work more hours at all, it just takes higher commission from Drivers on their first 30 or 40 Fares.
> With Uber's Tiered Commission, the commission *starts at 30%,* and is then cut down to the normal 20% after 30 or 40 rides.
> With Lyft's Power Driver Bonus, the commission *starts at 20%, *and then bonuses of up to 20% are added back to the payout.
> 
> ...


those glasses are stuck on chi1cabby, but be careful he will put you on ignore like he did to sydneyuber and many other members

..


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

Humble Braggington over here wasn't even all that humble. haha


----------



## uberclone (May 12, 2015)

unter ling said:


> those glasses are stuck on chi1cabby, but be careful he will put you on ignore like he did to sydneyuber and many other members
> 
> ..


And if I may add, that you have to knock out those 30 rides at the beginning of the week if you want to make it to the 80% level before the weekend or the pay period ends or else you have to start all over again at zero! Basically new drivers start at 30% every monday!


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I've seen some high end cars doing uberx in Chicago. Not sure how they make any money. I'm barely making any profit driving my $25 k SUV.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*"keep even more of what YOU make"*
I just re-read it. I can't even fathom the chutzpah it takes to think that this is incentivizing drivers!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I just re-read it. I can't even fathom the chutzpah it takes to think that this is incentivising drivers!
> View attachment 7312


 thats gold chi1cabby


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

unter ling said:


> thats gold chi1cabby


With the current rates it is impossible to make more than $10.00/hr gross. And this new structure is making it even worse.
I just don't understand how still there are too many cars everywhere I look. Like hungry piranhas cars everywhere.

Time to move most efforts to lyft platform.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey uberclone! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's good that you are indeed a fast learner who can do his own math & saw through the UberHype!
> 
> ...


This looks like Uber's latest ploy to deny Lyft of drivers. Can't help thinking it may backfire, though. What about drivers who only commit a certain amount of hours to ridesharing - they'll probably be more inclined to go with the company that charges less commission.

May as well turn this into a rant - what is it with the remedial math presentation style UberLyft insists on? Do they really need to include in their graphic that "floating dismembered hand full of cash" image to denote that 80% is more than 75% and 70%?! Some drivers do have IQs in the triple digits, and Uberspeak / Lyft Lingo just makes their comms to drivers look infantile.

/rant


----------



## centrivical (May 10, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey uberclone! Welcome to the forum!
> 
> It's good that you are indeed a fast learner who can do his own math & saw through the UberHype!
> 
> ...


Do they have this for houston?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

centrivical said:


> Do they have this for houston?


It's confirmed for SF & San Diego, I'm trying to find out from New Drivers in other markets if they are paying this Tiered Commission.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I've seen some high end cars doing uberx in Chicago. Not sure how they make any money. I'm barely making any profit driving my $25 k SUV.


I watched in awe a BMW X5 driver jumping out and opening the door to his clearly UberX riders right in front of the world of beer in soho.

It is madness.

This gig is advertised by uber as a mad money rush like the California gold rush.

People overblowing it with expensive cars and not even making money doing it are causing the entitled crowds to demand even more.

I really want to know this: do these very expensive UberX ride owners get a lot of tips? Does this irrationally exuberant offering generate enough cash in tips to justify the behavior? Any takers? Please let me know. If this is happening somehow, I want to capitalize on it by buying a very high end car for my UberX riders.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> So why do people like the guy in your example do it? Maybe because their reclass to Plus/Select only hasn't gone through yet. Quite possibly also because they may have money to burn, and do the Ubering for entertainment purposes (this is a free country with lots of inherited wealth in the present generation). Or maybe they ARE suckers or freaks.


The most obvious reason is that in many markets, Plus/Select Drivers are required to Accept UberX as well as Plus/Select Fares.

Yes, Uber "the lead generator" is forcing it's independent contractors to do jobs at rates that they didn't contractually agree to, in order to continue to give these ICs leads that they are entitled to.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/any-way-to-only-get-uberselect-requests.15119/#post-201238

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-plus-select.7066/#post-212145


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

uberclone said:


> I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


[/QUOTE]

Uberclone,

Hopefully, you're still checking in. Well, I've let the cat out of the bag today that I own a TV news station and am preparing a news piece about Uber's deceptive recruitment practices. Would you allow me to use your story as part of the segment?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off, gas prices are way to high here in San Diego for a 5 seater, 8 cylinder, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got into my car said it was the first time they've ever ridden in my type of SUV and were pretty excited they got me. I prefer not to say what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases seem to actually prefer to be in a "green car" Prius. They were even somewhat appalled by the idea of me driving it. Its cool, I get it. You can't please everyones lifestyle choices but most of the people were pretty damn excited when I pulled up. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the Mayfield boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge PLUS pricing twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides.
> 
> Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading because the 30 count restarts every week which means you have to get 30 way before Sundays pay period ends to capitalize on the 80%! Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back, a 5 girl sing along with boobs flashing out the windows and 4 gay guys that had me laughing so hard i was crying. All were great! Again the PAX experience for me was fun BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after expenses, I quickly realized that it was a total joke even with all the surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted trips outside of 7 minutes but all in all I came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for and running up my credit card for gas plus interest. So for making the UBER brand look like a rock star, I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV. I'm Done! Uber's 30% cut is way to high for drivers that have gas operated cars. Best of luck to all of you until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.
> 
> I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting ride rules and getting a low rating warning. I was completely shocked! Ummm, I pick up a PAX in an exotic blacked out SUV of which they paid for UBER X, supplied water, mints, charger, music connection, laughed at their jokes, smiled the whole time, dressed professionally, put up with alcohol smelling people and ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks. I got a 4.58 rating for giving people the rock star treatment! Everyone had a great time if they even remembered me except for those over opinionated "green" people that probably gave me a low rating. I had a good time for the week and made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night! It was a fun week that ended up costing me money, milage and time but hey! I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


Wrong... You can do 31 trips to get the cut down to 20% on ride 31 and beyond, but you Pay Uber 30% on the first 15 rides, and 25% on rides 16 to 30.

You only get to pay uncle Uber 20% from the 31st ride, You have already paid 25-30 % to get to that point, it is not given back, Uber keeps the 25-30% it took on the first 30 rides.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off, gas prices are way to high here in San Diego for a 5 seater, 8 cylinder, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got into my car said it was the first time they've ever ridden in my type of SUV and were pretty excited they got me. I prefer not to say what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases seem to actually prefer to be in a "green car" Prius. They were even somewhat appalled by the idea of me driving it. Its cool, I get it. You can't please everyones lifestyle choices but most of the people were pretty damn excited when I pulled up. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the Mayfield boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge PLUS pricing twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides.
> 
> Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading because the 30 count restarts every week which means you have to get 30 way before Sundays pay period ends to capitalize on the 80%! Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back, a 5 girl sing along with boobs flashing out the windows and 4 gay guys that had me laughing so hard i was crying. All were great! Again the PAX experience for me was fun BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after expenses, I quickly realized that it was a total joke even with all the surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted trips outside of 7 minutes but all in all I came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for and running up my credit card for gas plus interest. So for making the UBER brand look like a rock star, I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV. I'm Done! Uber's 30% cut is way to high for drivers that have gas operated cars. Best of luck to all of you until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.
> 
> I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting ride rules and getting a low rating warning. I was completely shocked! Ummm, I pick up a PAX in an exotic blacked out SUV of which they paid for UBER X, supplied water, mints, charger, music connection, laughed at their jokes, smiled the whole time, dressed professionally, put up with alcohol smelling people and ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks. I got a 4.58 rating for giving people the rock star treatment! Everyone had a great time if they even remembered me except for those over opinionated "green" people that probably gave me a low rating. I had a good time for the week and made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night! It was a fun week that ended up costing me money, milage and time but hey! I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


You probably won't be around for this reply, so best wishes.
What you had done was the typical new driver illusion that giving more means getting more (In your case it sounds like you had no choice) .
Actually more means less (for the driver).
In the end "less" equals more for the driver. Just as long as your polite and not an ass. Good luck.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off, gas prices are way to high here in San Diego for a 5 seater, 8 cylinder, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got into my car said it was the first time they've ever ridden in my type of SUV and were pretty excited they got me. I prefer not to say what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases seem to actually prefer to be in a "green car" Prius. They were even somewhat appalled by the idea of me driving it. Its cool, I get it. You can't please everyones lifestyle choices but most of the people were pretty damn excited when I pulled up. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the Mayfield boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge PLUS pricing twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides.
> 
> Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading because the 30 count restarts every week which means you have to get 30 way before Sundays pay period ends to capitalize on the 80%! Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back, a 5 girl sing along with boobs flashing out the windows and 4 gay guys that had me laughing so hard i was crying. All were great! Again the PAX experience for me was fun BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after expenses, I quickly realized that it was a total joke even with all the surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted trips outside of 7 minutes but all in all I came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for and running up my credit card for gas plus interest. So for making the UBER brand look like a rock star, I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV. I'm Done! Uber's 30% cut is way to high for drivers that have gas operated cars. Best of luck to all of you until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.
> 
> I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting ride rules and getting a low rating warning. I was completely shocked! Ummm, I pick up a PAX in an exotic blacked out SUV of which they paid for UBER X, supplied water, mints, charger, music connection, laughed at their jokes, smiled the whole time, dressed professionally, put up with alcohol smelling people and ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks. I got a 4.58 rating for giving people the rock star treatment! Everyone had a great time if they even remembered me except for those over opinionated "green" people that probably gave me a low rating. I had a good time for the week and made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night! It was a fun week that ended up costing me money, milage and time but hey! I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


Thank God! A quick learner.

I bill my Audi Q7 out at close to $5.00 per kilometer here in OZ when its specifically requested. It sometimes gets heaps more on "as-directed" jobs that require a lot of waiting for clients.

Its only with those premium jobs that I can justify and sustain the UBER Black rate here of $2.90 p/km which I do between my bookings. It averages out.

Look after your SUV, get real choosy and pick the eyes out of it. Select riders will be more respectful of what you do for them. Keep working the surges if you can. The ratings are a slippery slope we are all on.

It was never going to be a long term gig, **** Uber if they deactivate your account on the say so of over-entitled college ****s. But till then work it on your terms.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Wrong... You can do 31 trips to get the cut down to 20% on ride 31 and beyond, but you Pay Uber 30% on the first 15 rides, and 25% on rides 16 to 30.
> 
> You only get to pay uncle Uber 20% from the 31st ride, You have already paid 25-30 % to get to that point, it is not given back, Uber keeps the 25-30% it took on the first 30 rides.


FMD! The slippery bastards....


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> 20% I can live with. Anything more and its just a greedy grab for more cash. Uber would need to offer a hell of a lot more to a driver for those rates.


The point is why does Uber take more commission "because they can". Drivers keep signing up.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

LAndreas said:


> Well, yes, I seem to be losing all arguments with you recently. Let's give me a break and pick a topic where I stand a chance to win an argument, for once.


Ha ha ha!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> I've seen some high end cars doing uberx in Chicago. Not sure how they make any money. I'm barely making any profit driving my $25 k SUV.


They're stolen!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Wrong... You can do 31 trips to get the cut down to 20% on ride 31 and beyond, but you Pay Uber 30% on the first 15 rides, and 25% on rides 16 to 30.
> 
> You only get to pay uncle Uber 20% from the 31st ride, You have already paid 25-30 % to get to that point, it is not given back, Uber keeps the 25-30% it took on the first 30 rides.


It's like the opposite of tax brackets basically. However it's never 20% anyway because of the rider fee. It's like a calculus limit. Approach but never actually get there.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Uberclone,

Hopefully, you're still checking in. Well, I've let the cat out of the bag today that I own a TV news station and am preparing a news piece about Uber's deceptive recruitment practices. Would you allow me to use your story as part of the segment?[/QUOTE]
You might want to start a conversation with this driver in San Diego to catch his attention.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Uberclone,
> 
> Hopefully, you're still checking in. Well, I've let the cat out of the bag today that I own a TV news station and am preparing a news piece about Uber's deceptive recruitment practices. Would you allow me to use your story as part of the segment?


You might want to start a conversation with this driver in San Diego to catch his attention.[/QUOTE]
Also check Craig's list ads in your city for Uber ads. They advertise make $1,500 per week.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Txchick said:


> You might want to start a conversation with this driver in San Diego to catch his attention.


Also check Craig's list ads in your city for Uber ads. They advertise make $1,500 per week.[/QUOTE]

Thanks.

The ad that got me was "make $1,500 your first weekend". Mr. foolish here only read about Uber on Uber. You just don't know how angry I am at this company. I hope my TV segment goes national.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Also check Craig's list ads in your city for Uber ads. They advertise make $1,500 per week.


Thanks.

The ad that got me was "make $1,500 your first weekend". Mr. foolish here only read about Uber on Uber. You just don't know how angry I am at this company. I hope my TV segment goes national.[/QUOTE]
Thank you for your effort. Hope your segment goes national as well.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

It's one thing after another with Uber. It reminds me of the Titanic. At the start of the voyage it steams full ahead and everything seems great. Drivers who onboarded at the start are making good money, and more onboard themselves with no idea of the shitshow that awaits them.

The iceberg has now been hit. After several fare cuts, greedy commission hikes to 25% and now this tiered structure, there's a huge gash in the side of this gig and it's sinking fast. For drivers who aren't jumping ship yet, the sensible thing to do is at least get a lifeboat backup income source lined up and ready.

Funny how, by screwing over its own drivers, Uber is steadily transforming itself into Big Taxi; the very thing it said its drivers did not have to deal with under this new utopia of Uber. What a crock, but inevitable really, I guess.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *"keep even more of what YOU make"*
> I just re-read it. I can't even fathom the chutzpah it takes to think that this is incentivizing drivers!
> View attachment 7312


They forgot to finish their train of thought with "now **** off and get in your car, uber on!"


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Only rides 30 and on get the 20% rate. You still lose 25% and 30% on the first rides no matter how many you do.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Tests 30% Fee, Its Highest Yet*
*http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-tests-30-fee-its-highest-yet-1431989126*
One driver in San Diego, posting under the name uberclone to the UberPeople online forum for Uber drivers, said he quit the job after just one week because, he said, "Uber's 30% cut is way too high"-especially after factoring in the extra costs like gas and the wear and tear it put on his vehicle.

"I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I don't care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV," he said. "I'm done!"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Tests 30% Fee, Its Highest Yet
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-tests-30-fee-its-highest-yet-1431989126*
> One driver in San Diego, posting under the name uberclone to the UberPeople online forum for Uber drivers, said he quit the job after just one week because, he said, "Uber's 30% cut is way too high"-especially after factoring in the extra costs like gas and the wear and tear it put on his vehicle.
> 
> "I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I don't care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV," he said. "I'm done!"


This latest greedy money grab by Uber is getting GREAT media coverage! Hopefully it'll shame them into doing a U turn on it.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

We need a national weekend of uber off.
These bastards think they can steal our lunch and dinner and now **** our wifes and daughters as well.
We need to organize nationally and do it.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> We need a national weekend of uber off.
> These bastards think they can steal our lunch and dinner and now **** our wife's and daughters as well.
> We need to organize nationally and do it.


If Uber's ends up enacting Tiered Commission for New Drivers nationwide, it would be propelling Driver Unity. 
In the past, New & Part-time Drivers have been the most resistant to work stoppage action. With this Tiered Commission, they'd be the ones jumping to man the barricades!


----------



## UbieNewbie (May 20, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I don't hate SUVs.
> I have a Lexus SUV myself in addition to my UberX.
> But I would not put it in service as an UberX car.
> This is the point I am trying to make with you. There is no hate against certain type of car. It just doesn't make sense to drive such an expensive car as an UberX and make money doing it. Disillusionment and disappointment is definitely going to be the outcome of such action. As you are a proof of that and quitting UberX, you must admit this gig is not worth such an expensive ride. I just saw my neighbour getting picked up by a PT Cruiser. An even cheaper car than an old Prius. You cannot find an UberX qualified Prius for $3000.00 but you can easily find a PT Cruiser around that price range. There are a bunch of much cheaper cars than an old Prius. I think these guys are doing right. If you are doing this to make money, you have to run it like a business.
> ...


Very well-written and full of great information. And, UberClone, your comments are very valid and appreciated. As a prospective driver, I'm looking at all sides of the story to get a clear picture what I'm up against.

I think the conclusion is that if you want to drive more for the fun and networking factor, and to enjoy the rides in a nice car, then don't expect to make money. You will, however, get the benefits you mentioned you had enjoyed. If you're looking to make money, do treat it as a business and minimize your costs (and your enjoyment) by choosing the most affordable car you can get that will keep your gas bill low.

I have a pretty new Ford Escape that's always spanking clean, and I'm apprehensive about exposing it to the "elements" you mentioned, such as puking in the backseat. I don't know what the gas expense will be until I actually start driving, but I'm thinking this car is not the greatest "tool" to use for this type of business.

Thanks for a great debate, guys!


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

do uberxl only.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> You deserved the 4.58 rating.
> It is rich for driving a $100k suv for UberX.
> 
> You are ruining it for true uberx drivers.
> ...


LOL A prius also hurts your back and your neck legs as it is a hot wheels car!


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

uberclone said:


> Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off, gas prices are way to high here in San Diego for a 5 seater, 8 cylinder, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got into my car said it was the first time they've ever ridden in my type of SUV and were pretty excited they got me. I prefer not to say what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases seem to actually prefer to be in a "green car" Prius. They were even somewhat appalled by the idea of me driving it. Its cool, I get it. You can't please everyones lifestyle choices but most of the people were pretty damn excited when I pulled up. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the Mayfield boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge PLUS pricing twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides.
> 
> Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading because the 30 count restarts every week which means you have to get 30 way before Sundays pay period ends to capitalize on the 80%! Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back, a 5 girl sing along with boobs flashing out the windows and 4 gay guys that had me laughing so hard i was crying. All were great! Again the PAX experience for me was fun BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after expenses, I quickly realized that it was a total joke even with all the surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted trips outside of 7 minutes but all in all I came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for and running up my credit card for gas plus interest. So for making the UBER brand look like a rock star, I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV. I'm Done! Uber's 30% cut is way to high for drivers that have gas operated cars. Best of luck to all of you until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.
> 
> I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting ride rules and getting a low rating warning. I was completely shocked! Ummm, I pick up a PAX in an exotic blacked out SUV of which they paid for UBER X, supplied water, mints, charger, music connection, laughed at their jokes, smiled the whole time, dressed professionally, put up with alcohol smelling people and ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks. I got a 4.58 rating for giving people the rock star treatment! Everyone had a great time if they even remembered me except for those over opinionated "green" people that probably gave me a low rating. I had a good time for the week and made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night! It was a fun week that ended up costing me money, milage and time but hey! I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


Great story


----------



## 617Pete (May 16, 2015)

Wait how many "HIGH END LUXURY SUV" did you guys read on this thread lol


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

uberclone said:


> Been driving for a week now and have officially quit. I Knew I had the wrong car for this gig but I thought it would be a cool way to meet people and see San Diego. First off, gas prices are way to high here in San Diego for a 5 seater, 8 cylinder, high end, 400 horsepower Sports SUV. Everyone who got into my car said it was the first time they've ever ridden in my type of SUV and were pretty excited they got me. I prefer not to say what I drive and will leave it at that! Second, I ended up catering to the unappreciative drunk college kids that in some cases seem to actually prefer to be in a "green car" Prius. They were even somewhat appalled by the idea of me driving it. Its cool, I get it. You can't please everyones lifestyle choices but most of the people were pretty damn excited when I pulled up. I qualify for UBER PLUS which is what saved me from losing money for a weeks worth of work. I got extremely lucky and was in the right place at the right time when the Mayfield boxing match ended and people came pouring out into the streets looking for a ride home. 4.3 times surge PLUS pricing twice in a row. One for $150 and one for $63. Both 10 min rides. Ouch for the PAX! I did a total of 45 rides.
> 
> Heres the rub for those not paying attention to Ubers cut. You have to do 30 rides a week to keep 80%. If you dont you only get 70%. So Uber saying they keep only 20% is not entirely true and misleading because the 30 count restarts every week which means you have to get 30 way before Sundays pay period ends to capitalize on the 80%! Again, if it was not for the two surge rides I probably would have broke even after 45 rides and over the course of 8 days. I did Gas Lamp, Airport runs, North Park and Mission Beach. The Pax for the most part were cool. I had the classic new couple make out session in the back, a 5 girl sing along with boobs flashing out the windows and 4 gay guys that had me laughing so hard i was crying. All were great! Again the PAX experience for me was fun BUT always a couple seconds from someone throwing up in my car. After monitoring my end of the take after expenses, I quickly realized that it was a total joke even with all the surge rides here in San Diego. I did my research before I started and prevented myself from taking unnecessary wasted trips outside of 7 minutes but all in all I came to the conclusion that its not worth ruining my car for and running up my credit card for gas plus interest. So for making the UBER brand look like a rock star, I made roughly $211 profit after expenses and I dont care to say how many ridiculous miles I put on my SUV. I'm Done! Uber's 30% cut is way to high for drivers that have gas operated cars. Best of luck to all of you until you are replaced by a driverless Uber car.
> 
> I would like to add......during the 8 days I was constantly belittled by Uber telling me about excepting ride rules and getting a low rating warning. I was completely shocked! Ummm, I pick up a PAX in an exotic blacked out SUV of which they paid for UBER X, supplied water, mints, charger, music connection, laughed at their jokes, smiled the whole time, dressed professionally, put up with alcohol smelling people and ready at a moments notice to whip out the plastic trash bag for the amateur drunks. I got a 4.58 rating for giving people the rock star treatment! Everyone had a great time if they even remembered me except for those over opinionated "green" people that probably gave me a low rating. I had a good time for the week and made people smile, laugh and feel great while they enjoyed being in a high end SUV that they all said made their night! It was a fun week that ended up costing me money, milage and time but hey! I made UBER look great. Oh, well moving on.


^^^
And those Greenies would be squealing like a muthah if they were squeezed into the back of a 5 year old Prius.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Also check Craig's list ads in your city for Uber ads. They advertise make $1,500 per week.


Thanks.

The ad that got me was "make $1,500 your first weekend". Mr. foolish here only read about Uber on Uber. You just don't know how angry I am at this company. I hope my TV segment goes national.[/QUOTE]

^^^
$1,500.00 my first weekend!!!!
Gosh-A-Roonie... sign me up! 
Who wouldn't sign up thinking that he can make 1,500 on weekends and kick back the rest of the week? 
Of course that's a 48 hour shift, I'm sure. 
But you gotta find your own "connection" for the substances to allow you to do that... and then on Monday and Tuesday you kind of mellow down with some Jack and get ready for the next weekend. 
These Uber bloodsuckers never cease to amaze me. Hah!


----------



## aepdd (Jun 16, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You deserved the 4.58 rating.
> It is rich for driving a $100k suv for UberX.
> 
> You are ruining it for true uberx drivers.
> ...


I agree with having a fuel economy car. I spend a lot of time on the highway which helps me get more milage! I just started but even with the fees and gas...wear and tear means nothing to me because I live in the burbs...(my previous desk job in the city was over 30 miles away ...so 60+ miles M-F bumper to bumper traffic ...DC is famous for its traffic) so I can be on the road for 8hrs and only use a 1/4 of a tank of gas. So im making profit from day one. I see mixed opinions about driving for UBER....I honestly think its a matter of location/city type of car and the joy of NO BOSS! Im 100% team UBER...I dont make as much as I would at a desk job... but I work when I want and can easily pay my bills and no traffic! A much better quality of life! Pardon any typos...I just dont review my posts lol


----------



## aepdd (Jun 16, 2015)

UberXTampa...I agree totally...I have another small business...so I know how to manage it as my business. I have planned a 5 day work week and 9 hr day and 30min to an 1 hr for linch....but the best part I can switch it around at my convenience etc. You have to have a game plan ...a businesses plan if not then you are wasting time!


----------

